# Maths A levels for marine engineering - advice sought



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

May I seek advice?

My elder sprog has just started in the sixth form - he wants to go to sea as an engineer so has selected maths, further maths, physics and chemistry.

He is finding the further maths a bit of a shock as he was not in the top maths set (though he did get an A at GCSE) and is wondering if he can keep up with it or whether he should drop it now and choose another subject (the modern set up is that they start with 4 A levels and drop one in the second year).

My instinct is that he should stick with the "further maths" even if it is a struggle, but not being an engineer myself I would welcome advice from those who are...


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

annoying one that

GCSE is enough to be honest but companies always like to see a good A level - plus it helps with the science subjects. 

I have actually been asked advice on this in the last few weeks and I tend to be of the opinion that a good mix of academic and practical is the way forward, in this case I might be inclined to drop chemistry and to maybe take a couple of metalwork, technical drawing/CAD, Engineering qualifications - not 100% sure how the English system works.

Might even consider going as far as going to college and getting a BTEC diploma in engineering, I have seen this done a few times and it appears to be an excellent foundation


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

A pass in "ordinary" maths - provided it is pure and applied should be fine - got me through my HND with no problems - some of the thermodynamics requires a grasp of calculus and dimensional analysis. After getting my tickets I went on to do the Engineering Council Examinations - again a straight follow on from A level (A word of caution though, I took my A levels in 1981 _if_ you believe the stories about dumbing down then it may be a tad harder transition now) I can thoroughly recommend "Engineering Mathematics" by K A Stroud as a text book for the HND and beyond.

Any queries feel free to contact me by pm - if perchance you are going to the Swire Mariners jaunt in Dover button hole me there.

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Duncan112 said:


> A pass in "ordinary" maths - provided it is pure and applied should be fine - got me through my HND with no problems - some of the thermodynamics requires a grasp of calculus and dimensional analysis. After getting my tickets I went on to do the Engineering Council Examinations - again a straight follow on from A level (A word of caution though, I took my A levels in 1981 _if_ you believe the stories about dumbing down then it may be a tad harder transition now) I can thoroughly recommend "Engineering Mathematics" by K A Stroud as a text book for the HND and beyond.
> 
> Any queries feel free to contact me by pm - if perchance you are going to the Swire Mariners jaunt in Dover button hole me there.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that Duncan...You've just decided me to go!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Perhaps this may be of benefit...............

http://www.khanacademy.org/


----------



## septiclecky (Mar 11, 2009)

Try the link below for further info

http://www.ljmu.ac.uk/courses/undergraduate/2012/course.asp?CourseId=H350


----------

